# anyone recommend a decent plan for this Franklin Library chair?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'm starting to gather info for a Franklin library chair.
I looked around the net for a plan with a cut list bu no luck
.
I wanted to determine the number of board/ linear feet to be used for this project. 
Any help gratefully appreciated.


From future projects 2010


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

If you find a plan let me know. It looks like a great project.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Found a cutlist and instructions at:
http://www.motherearthnews.com/multimedia/image-gallery.aspx?id=111940&seq=1
Main Menu
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/1989-09-01/Fold-Over-Library-Chair.aspx 
Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob If you click on next and previous on Mother Earth News site there are three pictures. I found 3 to be almost impossible to read.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Karson, Bruce.
I spent a good hour on the net and missed this one entirely.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

I did one of those about 20 years ago. I have a few pictures but no plans. Mine was adapted from a design one of my college professors came up with out of Baltic Birch Ply. I adapted it to be made in solid wood. Mine was Red Oak. I have more pictures around somewhere. I will try to dig them up and post them. Here's the one I could find of the chair in Ladder mode.

(I hope I know how to work this)
I will try to find the rest of the pictures (which means I will ask my wife where they are) and post them.

I used Sewing Table hinges for the folding part.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Micheal. that will help a lot. Those M&T joints look fascinating.

Bob


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

Karson, if you click on the blurry pictures they will enlarge and become clear.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is the photo of the two prototypes I made for Helge Olsen, my Danish Design professor.



One is open to be the ladder, one is in chair form as you can probably tell.

Maybe later this week I can dig out the oak one and take some more pictures. It's still here somewhere. I only made the one and never sold it.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

This picture belongs in the above post. I mistakenly moved the original at photobucket. Sorry.


----------

